# They need to give harsher punishments for this kind of stuff.



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

So the woman leaves Greenwood (a suburb of Indianapolis) and goes to Cincinnatti. Problem is, she leaves two dogs behind, outside, with no one to care for them. One dies. It probably starts to stink, so the neighbors call it in and the authorities save the second dog. She is charged with a misdemeanor - she COULD get a year in jail, but she won't. She's probably get probation.

If this were a felony, the repercussions would be much more severe. Even if the misdemeanor was a mandatory year in jail, that would help. If the laws were stricter, maybe people would think twice before running off on vacation in the hottest part of the summer and leaving their dogs outside to fend for themselves in a kennel.

Greenwood woman faces animal neglect charge | The Indianapolis Star | indystar.com

Sad thing is, she adopted the one dog from the local humane society.


----------



## DoglovingSenior (Jun 26, 2011)

Did you see the other articles about children? How can we expect people to treat their animals well-look at how they treat their children & until one is dead it doesn't seem to matter.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

I'd give her the death penalty personally but I'm pretty radical about this stuff. I'm not kidding either.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I know - they don't punish people enough for what they do (or don't do) to/for their kids, either.


----------



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

Yea stuff like this bothers me a lot...my husband laughs at me because I still mutter vindictive statements about Michael Vick whenever he's on TV :tape:


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

kevin bradley said:


> I'd give her the death penalty personally but I'm pretty radical about this stuff. I'm not kidding either.


death penalty by b eing chained up outside in the heat and starved to death...and to add some spice to it throw a bear in there


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

Dogs deserve as much protection as humans in the courts. Period. There is no basis for saying that humans are more "valuable" than Dogs. 

And "Just because" or because the "Bible says so" won't hold water with me in the debate. Sorry.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

kevin bradley said:


> Dogs deserve as much protection as humans in the courts. Period. There is no basis for saying that humans are more "valuable" than Dogs.
> 
> And "Just because" or because the "Bible says so" won't hold water with me in the debate. Sorry.


I don't think it should have anything to do with the recipient of the neglect, torture, starvation etc. It should be about the person on the giving end of this. What do we think about a woman who would leave two dogs to starve? And why would we think worse of her if it were children? Because if someone will do that to a dog, who's to say they won't do it to a child. 

i have always thought the courts got this backwards - they need to punish actions of the the person responsible for the self-centered neglect and cruelty, no matter who was on the receiving end.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

X,

yeah, we think that way. But our Courts don't view Dogs in the same light. Not even close. 

Pisses me off too. I'd be happy if it were just in the same STRATOSPHERE for Dogs. 


Where would Michael Vick be today if he had electrocuted, drowned and tortured kids? I guarantee it wouldn't be on your TV set every Sunday afternoon making millions. 

I sometimes hear people on the far right criticizing the left for their animal protection stance. "IF THIS WERE A DOG, the LIB's would be outraged!".... almost as if animals have a better go of it than humans. What a joke. Yeah, humans are euthanized at a 70% rate, tortured, beaten, electrocuted, drowned, made to fight...etc... every day. Yep, Sean Hannity and Rush... you're right. We need to quit fighting so that Euth rate gets to 80% and stop this crazy focus of helping Dogs and strays. 

(soap box off)


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Ha - I think some people would say I am pretty far to the right, although I hate to compartmentalize myself that way. I am with the libs all the way on the dog stuff, though. Too much of what is wrong with the dogs in the US is that it is profitable to raise them by the hundreds of thousands in mills, and I don't know if that's right or left but it's wrong, and should be more closely regulated.

And Michael Vick - don't even get me started. I am probably going straight to hell for what I hope would happen to him on Sundays.


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

kevin bradley said:


> dogs deserve as much protection as humans in the courts. Period. There is no basis for saying that humans are more "valuable" than dogs.
> 
> And "just because" or because the "bible says so" won't hold water with me in the debate. Sorry.


amen brother!

eace:


----------

